# Red Belly Piranha :p Or Red Belly Pacu :'(



## k12k08 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry for the bad picture quality but piranhas are really hard to come by where I am at so I have a buddy that said his buddy got "piranhs" at a local fish store but he sold them back after one bit him, the biting indicator makes me lean toward piranha but pacu do have teeth and do bite. I know about the more lower jaw, single row of teeth and gold spangles are indicators of a red belly piranha but I am absolutely nor remotely close to an expert been a huge piranha enthusiast since I was 10 and recently and finally invested around 400 dollars in aquarium equipment and my last thing I need is the fish lol. So if you guys give me a moment of times and give me the best guess you have from the bad picture I will not only appreciate but EXTREMELY appreciate it







LOL. Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

That is a Pacu, sorry.

and I am going to place this in the ID section for ya!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

No need to argue, that's a pacu for sure


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry budd , its a dirty pacu


----------



## k12k08 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! Disappointed in the news but I appreciate your time.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you lucky man, your the proud owner of a lovely pacu








what a lovely fish, gets pretty big, and likes banana


----------

